# Troop carrier Nevasa WW!



## Wando (May 17, 2014)

Hi, I am interested in finding some information on the troop carrier Nevasa during WW1. Of particular interest is the voyage which brought soldiers back to Australia in April 1919. Our property is called Nevasa as the owner was on that trip.


----------

